# Μετάφραση: η άνιση ανταλλαγή



## Costas (Oct 18, 2008)

Άρθρο της New York Times σχετικό με τον μικρό αριθμό μεταφραζόμενων τίτλων στις ΗΠΑ, με αφορμή τη Διεθνή Έκθεση Βιβλίου της Φραγκφούρτης.


----------

